# virt-manager and networking [solved]

## kiksen

Hi.

I've installed kvm and added kernel options according to the Gentoo KVM docs. It work fine until the virtual network is started. Then I get:

Error starting network: internal error '/sbin/iptables --table filter --delete INPUT --in-interface virbr0 --protocol udp --destination-port 69 --jump ACCEPT' exited with non-zero status 1 and signal 0: iptables: Bad rule (does a matching rule exist in that chain?).

Any and all suggestions welcome.Last edited by kiksen on Thu Sep 23, 2010 7:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VinzC

Have you added NETFILTER support to your kernel? There are a couple of modules to enable there. See this.

----------

## kiksen

I'll look into that when i get to work on monday. Thanks, i'll post the results.

----------

## kiksen

Sorry for the late reply, but I was offline for a couple of days...

I followed the guide and it works flawlessly from the command line. It seems I'm unable to specify a bridge name that will satisfy virt-manager.

So... I got it working, but not with virt-manager. Any hints here would be great  :Smile: 

Thanks so far.

----------

## kiksen

Hmm. vde support is non-existing in virt-manager/libvirt. Thats fine - i'll resort to cmd-line as i like vde *much* more than bridges  :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

Interesting...

----------

